# Vastly improved boot time on Jelly Bean



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok so this may sound weird, but I found a way to greatly improve boot times for jb roms. This has worked on all the roms I've tried so far.

So I discovered this trying to change boot Animations. I tried the usual of putting it in system/media. I noticed this wouldn't change the ani. So, through research, I found out to put ani's in data/local.

Put the animation in both, set permissions, and reboot.

I've never seen the animation in data/local by default in any rom. Just system/media. But, like I said, this has worked for every jb rom I've messed with, and it is just as fast as any ics reboot. No wiping needed.

Makes me wonder if jb is looking for boot Animations in there and that is causing the stalls

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't had any issues with reboot times?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Interesting idea... I'll try it. I do occasionally have to sit at the Google screen for a bit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Actually felt like it took longer this time Haha... oh well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I haven't had any issues with reboot times?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not everyone does. You are fortunate. Check the forums. There are plenty of impatient people freaking out about boot times

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

data/local is where you put the bootanimation if you want to bypass what's in system/media. Android has always looked in data/local before looking in system/media; at least that's how it's been ever since Gingerbread.


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> data/local is where you put the bootanimation if you want to bypass what's in system/media. Android has always looked in data/local before looking in system/media; at least that's how it's been ever since Gingerbread.


And that bypass may be what's speeding up the whole process?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm one of the lucky ones because my boot time is perfectly fine.

Edit: knock on wood

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> data/local is where you put the bootanimation if you want to bypass what's in system/media. Android has always looked in data/local before looking in system/media; at least that's how it's been ever since Gingerbread.


And to add to this.. if you put it in /data/local/ it'll still be there if you flash different roms since it's not in the /system/ partition

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

What about removing the boot animation all together. A quicker boot as well right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I wish people wouldn't complain about this build of Jelly Bean. Not you specifically, but the people who are complaining that the boot is long or it's not really stable. It's an early test build and in most cases it's not even for the phone everyone is running it on.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I wish people wouldn't complain about this build of Jelly Bean. Not you specifically, but the people who are complaining that the boot is long or it's not really stable. It's an early test build and in most cases it's not even for the phone everyone is running it on.


The boot times seem fine to me. If someone really wants to nit pick about it then maybe they should just take a deep breath and deal with it.

These aren't super computers people. Just... take a chill pill. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I wish people wouldn't complain about this build of Jelly Bean. Not you specifically, but the people who are complaining that the boot is long or it's not really stable. It's an early test build and in most cases it's not even for the phone everyone is running it on.


Agreed. But just seeing how many people... "just pulled the battery, re locked and unlocked, sent it to Google for observation, etc." bc boot time was three minutes longer or whatever. Just trying to save some people from doing things they don't have to...

Actually quite impressive what these devs have done with this so far. Just think what source will get us

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Awexit76 said:


> Agreed. But just seeing how many people... "just pulled the battery, re locked and unlocked, sent it to Google for observation, etc." bc boot time was three minutes longer or whatever. Just trying to save some people from doing things they don't have to...
> 
> Actually quite impressive what these devs have done with this so far. Just think what source will get us
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


Yeah but maybe those people should think about what they're asking for right now. Imagine if we didn't get this JB build.... We'd have ports of the emulator and those are pretty horrible.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I've flashed the JB bootloader that fixes slow boot times. Seems like it boots quicker than it did before for me, by a few seconds. Found a flashable zip on that "other" site... LC03.

Best part is Logo Me supports the new versions. There's both flashable zips and fastboot img files.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Results always seemed very from phone to phone, but for me this was massive. Without changing anything else, my boot time went from about 5 minutes on average , to 30 seconds. Not joking

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

That is strange how phone boot up times vary so much. I'm on Jelly Belly 2.4 right now and my phone boots up normally (about 30 seconds or so) without doing anything to it.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> That is strange how phone boot up times vary so much. I'm on Jelly Belly 2.4 right now and my phone boots up normally (about 30 seconds or so) without doing anything to it.


Mine as well. It sits on the Google screen a little longer than normal, but it boots just fine.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Let's just throw logic in the bushes.


----------



## Thing 342 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just tried this, and had success. Thanks much. Boot time went from ~8 minutes to ~2 minutes.


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

Awexit76 said:


> Ok so this may sound weird, but I found a way to greatly improve boot times for jb roms. This has worked on all the roms I've tried so far.
> 
> So I discovered this trying to change boot Animations. I tried the usual of putting it in system/media. I noticed this wouldn't change the ani. So, through research, I found out to put ani's in data/local.
> 
> ...


This doesn't make sense... but it worked...

Boot without this change took 2 minutes 31 seconds... Made this change and the boot took 51 seconds. I'll see if it continues that way. Thank you!


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

+1

Phone now boots in seconds rather than minutes. Thanks for sharing the tip 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brianjec (Jan 20, 2012)

This worked for me also. Thank you very much. Time spent on the Google screen went from approx. 4 min. down to about 15 seconds.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ive noticed that if i powered off and booted the ohone would boot normal. but if i used reboot it would take longer. i tried your solution and all is well now. Whats interesting to me is my nexus 7 has never had this issue. thanks!!!


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Everyone realizes the boot time is a file checker built into jellybean now.

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------

